# Gallery > Finished Maps >  The Nashtar Pact War, 1906 P.H.C.

## Wired

Managed to finish the map I've been working on, and started working on a sketch for the next one. I only named cities and locales of in-universe importance, and nations that will at least be mentioned in the story I'll hopefully start to write soon. I could have put more information on this, but this would have run the risk of just cluttering it all up with data that by and large is unnecessary for conveying the main point here. This is just a snapshot of one theatre of a global conflict fought with technology equivalent to the 20ies and 30ies of our 20th Century. And there might just be eldritch horrors lurking in the hidden and forgotten places of the world that the heroes will come to confront..  :Wink: 

Inspiration for the map style was taken from the ever so industrious Daniel Hasenbos.

----------


## arsheesh

I really like what you've done with this piece Wired.  The ocean pattern is very attractive.  The colors and textures are all establish a good mood for this piece.  I like those ships and symbols as well.  Great work!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Wired

> I really like what you've done with this piece Wired.  The ocean pattern is very attractive.  The colors and textures are all establish a good mood for this piece.  I like those ships and symbols as well.  Great work!
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thank you very much!

----------


## - JO -

I really like the choice of colours, the general atmosphere, the labels and everything! I have more reserves on the seas: it's very beautiful but I'm not sure it plays well with the rest of the map.

----------


## Ilanthar

I can see the influence of Daniel's work on that good color palette ;-).
Nice and clean work, Wired. If I had a nitpick, it would be about the mountains, which are a bit too digital on some places.

----------


## ThomasR

Hey Sebastian ! I really love what you achieved here ! The inspiration from Daniël's is visible but the choice you made to pair the ocean texture with strong shaded reliefs does wonders ! Great job  :Smile:

----------

